# Antibiotics stopped my IBS.



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Ok, I want to take a poll here. How many people that have taken antibiotics have had their IBS symptoms go away (at least while taking them) and how many people have had the opposite reaction?I took 875mg of Amoxicillin for two straight weeks, and feel so much better, it is incredible. The only problem is, I am finished with them, and worried it will come back. I still have slight mucus here and there, and very slight bloating, but otherwise fine. Best I have felt in the three years since I have had this. My symptoms actually started 3 years ago AFTER taking Cipro - not while I was on it. They started showing up about 3 weeks afterwards, so not sure what actually caused it originally. I had really bad C at the time from all the drugs I had in the hospital for my kidney stone. Anyway, if my symptoms get bad and start back up again - I plan to see both my regular doctor and GI doctor and get some type of antibiotic treatment in some form or another. That is one thing that I know works for me. I have also been drinking coffee and other things that I heard kill bacteria to try and keep them from starting up again. My stools are still in good shape for the most part, too. No D for months now.- Mark


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

amoxicillin, flagel, and tetracycline help me, Ofloxicin hurts like the devil. Just finished Terracycline, doing well. How to keep from relasping? Don't know. diet helps. And for me, friendly bacteria is very bad and taking them during and after antibiotics in the past caused the good effect of the antibiotic to go away quickly. Thats my guess. Drs Pimentel and Lee are working on the bacteria overgrowth theory of IBS. (310) 423 6143. Is there theory correct? seems like its working for you. Hope it lasts.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

amoxicillin, flagel, and tetracycline help me, Ofloxicin hurts like the devil. Just finished Terracycline, doing well. How to keep from relasping? Don't know. diet helps. And for me, friendly bacteria is very bad and taking them during and after antibiotics in the past caused the good effect of the antibiotic to go away quickly. Thats my guess. Drs Pimentel and Lee are working on the bacteria overgrowth theory of IBS. (310) 423 6143. Is there theory correct? seems like its working for you. Hope it lasts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2002)

I hope some of you will answer my question about clindamycin. I need some answers. I have to take it, but am getting more gas and cramping. If the D starts, the doctor usually tells me to keep taking it anyway, but not with clindamycin. The literature that came with the antibiotic says not to continue it if I get D and not to take immodium since with this med it can make things worse. If I have to quit it, the doctor has no idea what else I can take, and the infection could spread. I react badly to almost every other antibiotic.If I develop D and don't quite taking it, I run the risk of getting a life-threatening form of colitis. The only other treatment for that is vancomycin, to which I'm highly allergic. It could kill me. I try not obsess about things but this does have me worried.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2002)

I hope some of you will answer my question about clindamycin. I need some answers. I have to take it, but am getting more gas and cramping. If the D starts, the doctor usually tells me to keep taking it anyway, but not with clindamycin. The literature that came with the antibiotic says not to continue it if I get D and not to take immodium since with this med it can make things worse. If I have to quit it, the doctor has no idea what else I can take, and the infection could spread. I react badly to almost every other antibiotic.If I develop D and don't quite taking it, I run the risk of getting a life-threatening form of colitis. The only other treatment for that is vancomycin, to which I'm highly allergic. It could kill me. I try not obsess about things but this does have me worried.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2002)

Almost forgot to answer your question. Or maybe I did? No antibiotics have ever made my IBS better.You are lucky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2002)

Almost forgot to answer your question. Or maybe I did? No antibiotics have ever made my IBS better.You are lucky.


----------



## pac (Sep 5, 2001)

Cipro is the only thing that helps me....but the D comes back a few weeks later...


----------



## pac (Sep 5, 2001)

Cipro is the only thing that helps me....but the D comes back a few weeks later...


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

It certainly seems to be that taking antibiotics helps many people with IBS symptoms. I just can't figure out how or why. Also, taking antibiotics forever is certainly not the answer, as that would lead to other problems. Maybe there is a certain bacteria that is really hard to kill? I'm no doctor, but it definately seems to me that bacteria in the digestive tract plays a very important role in the key to solving IBS.When I get massive bloating, it seems that eating sugary foods helps, and drinking lots of water. I almost crave water to try and flush out whatever is causing that bloating, gas, and noise. I'm stumped, but at least have more information.- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

It certainly seems to be that taking antibiotics helps many people with IBS symptoms. I just can't figure out how or why. Also, taking antibiotics forever is certainly not the answer, as that would lead to other problems. Maybe there is a certain bacteria that is really hard to kill? I'm no doctor, but it definately seems to me that bacteria in the digestive tract plays a very important role in the key to solving IBS.When I get massive bloating, it seems that eating sugary foods helps, and drinking lots of water. I almost crave water to try and flush out whatever is causing that bloating, gas, and noise. I'm stumped, but at least have more information.- Mark


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:It certainly seems to be that taking antibiotics helps many people with IBS symptoms. I just can't figure out how or why. I'm stumped, but at least have more information


Maybe because your observation is wrong, that antibiotics really do not help many people with IBS symptoms.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:It certainly seems to be that taking antibiotics helps many people with IBS symptoms. I just can't figure out how or why. I'm stumped, but at least have more information


Maybe because your observation is wrong, that antibiotics really do not help many people with IBS symptoms.


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

Of course flux everyones observation except yours is wrong.weatherman - I too had a marvelous improvement when on 15 days of amoxycillin - don't know why but it was definite and wonderful. Must do something relevant.


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

Of course flux everyones observation except yours is wrong.weatherman - I too had a marvelous improvement when on 15 days of amoxycillin - don't know why but it was definite and wonderful. Must do something relevant.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Mark,After finishing the antibiotics, even though you feel better, some suggest remaining on a low-(NOT NO) carbohydrate diet (with no sugar) and taking a good multivitamin and probiotics (that don't contain FOS) to help re-establish normal gut environment and make it more difficult for the "bad" bacteria to get out of hand again.Not saying this will work for you, just one theory out there and probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Mark,After finishing the antibiotics, even though you feel better, some suggest remaining on a low-(NOT NO) carbohydrate diet (with no sugar) and taking a good multivitamin and probiotics (that don't contain FOS) to help re-establish normal gut environment and make it more difficult for the "bad" bacteria to get out of hand again.Not saying this will work for you, just one theory out there and probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I was seriously thinking about trying the VSL3 to see if that will get me back to normal again. The one have heard conflicting things on, is do Probiotics re-populate the digestive tract and stay in there, or do you have to take them forever? Culturelle says they will continue to grow once in the digestive tract. I would think that would be correct, since non-IBS people don't have to take anything to keep their flora correct.This is the 4th day after my antibiotics, and am already back to loads of gas, noise, bloating, etc. Those are my only problems however. I don't have D, C, or cramps. Just what seems like non-stop gas, bloating, and mucus. I might just try the VSL3 later just to see what happens. I plan on seeing another doctor this week, and will relay the information to them about the antibiotics stopping my gas/bloating, etc.- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I was seriously thinking about trying the VSL3 to see if that will get me back to normal again. The one have heard conflicting things on, is do Probiotics re-populate the digestive tract and stay in there, or do you have to take them forever? Culturelle says they will continue to grow once in the digestive tract. I would think that would be correct, since non-IBS people don't have to take anything to keep their flora correct.This is the 4th day after my antibiotics, and am already back to loads of gas, noise, bloating, etc. Those are my only problems however. I don't have D, C, or cramps. Just what seems like non-stop gas, bloating, and mucus. I might just try the VSL3 later just to see what happens. I plan on seeing another doctor this week, and will relay the information to them about the antibiotics stopping my gas/bloating, etc.- Mark


----------



## sugarca (Dec 8, 2001)

My IBS started after taking antib's. Amoxicillinwas the last one I took. I got Claustridia Deficile and went through and intense treatment and since that time I have had IBS.I can't take many antibiotics anymore but Idid find that recently after surgery I had totake an antib and I took probiotics with it and had none of the symptoms I usually have when I take anitbiotics. I'm very happy about the effect the probiotics had on me. I tried taking themwhen I was off the anitbiotics but got terrible Dso I've been afraid to take them unless I'm on antib's. How about just taking accidofilus (sp)without the rest. I seem to remember having a good reaction with that in the past.The probiotic I took recently is called, "Primadophilus Bifidus". I didn't haveany infomation on probiotics when I bought it so I just grabbed this one off the shelf.I'd like to add probiotics to my dailyregimen but don't know enough to find onethat won't make me have D like this one didthe last time. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## sugarca (Dec 8, 2001)

My IBS started after taking antib's. Amoxicillinwas the last one I took. I got Claustridia Deficile and went through and intense treatment and since that time I have had IBS.I can't take many antibiotics anymore but Idid find that recently after surgery I had totake an antib and I took probiotics with it and had none of the symptoms I usually have when I take anitbiotics. I'm very happy about the effect the probiotics had on me. I tried taking themwhen I was off the anitbiotics but got terrible Dso I've been afraid to take them unless I'm on antib's. How about just taking accidofilus (sp)without the rest. I seem to remember having a good reaction with that in the past.The probiotic I took recently is called, "Primadophilus Bifidus". I didn't haveany infomation on probiotics when I bought it so I just grabbed this one off the shelf.I'd like to add probiotics to my dailyregimen but don't know enough to find onethat won't make me have D like this one didthe last time. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mark:My GI doc, who trained at one of the centers that are doing research on SIBO, said that it's not unusual to get the symptoms back and that, if I did, he would restart exactly the same antibiotics.However, my doc also says that I have never fit the Rome criteria for IBS. The symptoms that I had that pointed towards SIBO were putrid gas, very loud bowel noises, diarrhea (including in the middle of the night), and continued weight loss. I've never had pain or cramping, and my symptoms are not correlated with increases or decreases in stress in my life.I have taken anti-motility medication (25 years on opium) which could, conceivably contribute to the SIBO. Don't know yetec


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mark:My GI doc, who trained at one of the centers that are doing research on SIBO, said that it's not unusual to get the symptoms back and that, if I did, he would restart exactly the same antibiotics.However, my doc also says that I have never fit the Rome criteria for IBS. The symptoms that I had that pointed towards SIBO were putrid gas, very loud bowel noises, diarrhea (including in the middle of the night), and continued weight loss. I've never had pain or cramping, and my symptoms are not correlated with increases or decreases in stress in my life.I have taken anti-motility medication (25 years on opium) which could, conceivably contribute to the SIBO. Don't know yetec


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

What are you taking opium for? When all this mess started 3 years ago, I had morphine, pericettes, and forgot the other one (which they shoot in your butt check in the hospital). I had all that when I had my kidney stone for pain. It was one month after this (and after the Cipro) when my digestive problems started. I NEVER had a single problem before then.Amoxicillin definaley helped me - so that is why I am worried about taking VSL3 or any other probiotic at this point. Not sure how to get myself back on track permanently.I have not had D in months. The probiotics did fix that problem. I just get incredible noise, gas, bloating, and mucus. That is it.. Anyone try using GINGER for gas? I was reading that can help.- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

What are you taking opium for? When all this mess started 3 years ago, I had morphine, pericettes, and forgot the other one (which they shoot in your butt check in the hospital). I had all that when I had my kidney stone for pain. It was one month after this (and after the Cipro) when my digestive problems started. I NEVER had a single problem before then.Amoxicillin definaley helped me - so that is why I am worried about taking VSL3 or any other probiotic at this point. Not sure how to get myself back on track permanently.I have not had D in months. The probiotics did fix that problem. I just get incredible noise, gas, bloating, and mucus. That is it.. Anyone try using GINGER for gas? I was reading that can help.- Mark


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Don't know if true in your case, but read that the gas/bloating, etc. MAY be part of chemicals produced by bad bacteria/whatever die-off.Don't think a one type approach works, personally. Probiotics plus diet seem to be impt. (using natren megadolphilus and bifidobacterium. Have tried others but not vsl#3.).Ginger, a carminative, does help by forcing you to expel gas. (some just put ginger in a cup of tea before going to bed so hopefully not expelling even more gas during day) Good luck.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Don't know if true in your case, but read that the gas/bloating, etc. MAY be part of chemicals produced by bad bacteria/whatever die-off.Don't think a one type approach works, personally. Probiotics plus diet seem to be impt. (using natren megadolphilus and bifidobacterium. Have tried others but not vsl#3.).Ginger, a carminative, does help by forcing you to expel gas. (some just put ginger in a cup of tea before going to bed so hopefully not expelling even more gas during day) Good luck.


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Twice I was on antibiotics and twice my symptoms improved afterwards, especially with the gas problem. I never stopped taking Culturelle during the time I was on antibiotics. I wish I could live on antibiotics, but I know that's not possible. And after several months or so, it's back to normal for me







And, by the way, the ginger capsules did not help at all with the G.


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Twice I was on antibiotics and twice my symptoms improved afterwards, especially with the gas problem. I never stopped taking Culturelle during the time I was on antibiotics. I wish I could live on antibiotics, but I know that's not possible. And after several months or so, it's back to normal for me








And, by the way, the ginger capsules did not help at all with the G.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

It seems that different antibiotics each have a different effect on me. I actually feel that Erythromycin is what started my IBS in the first place. I can't tolerate that drug anymore at all. Amoxicilin makes my D much worse, Levaquin stops my D completely, and Minocyclene doesn't seem to affect it one way or another.


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

It seems that different antibiotics each have a different effect on me. I actually feel that Erythromycin is what started my IBS in the first place. I can't tolerate that drug anymore at all. Amoxicilin makes my D much worse, Levaquin stops my D completely, and Minocyclene doesn't seem to affect it one way or another.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I just picked up some ginger pills to see if that helps with my gas/bloating and mucus. That is all I have left of this nightmare that I have had for three years. I don't have the D or cramps anymore, but at times, the gas/bloating and mucus can be worse due to the incredible pressure, noise and bad overall feeling I get.This sounds reduculous, but when I drink a good many beers, the symptoms go away for alittle while. Maybe it is because it relaxes the intestines. Don't know for sure, but I had non-stop gas and noise since yesterday afternoon until this afternoon when I had 6 beers. That stopped it for now, but I'm sure it will return. I am going to the doctor again on Tuesday to see what can be done long term to stop the massive gas/bloating and mucus. It also could be the adjustment from going off the antibiotics back to normal. Maybe it will settle off, but not sure yet. Too early to tell. I will say that 875mg of Amoxicillin twice a day stopped this gas/bloating, but I still did have mucus here and there. Not that bad, however. Will see what the ginger pills do also. I will just keep trying things until I get better. The cramps and D have been gone since taking the Culturelle about 2 months ago for the past two months straight. The only bad thing about Culturelle is the onset of gas like I have never had before in my life. Don't know what this means, but the gas NEVER smells like anything at all - which I think is abnormal to begin with. It is like I'm not digesting food properly.- Mark- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I just picked up some ginger pills to see if that helps with my gas/bloating and mucus. That is all I have left of this nightmare that I have had for three years. I don't have the D or cramps anymore, but at times, the gas/bloating and mucus can be worse due to the incredible pressure, noise and bad overall feeling I get.This sounds reduculous, but when I drink a good many beers, the symptoms go away for alittle while. Maybe it is because it relaxes the intestines. Don't know for sure, but I had non-stop gas and noise since yesterday afternoon until this afternoon when I had 6 beers. That stopped it for now, but I'm sure it will return. I am going to the doctor again on Tuesday to see what can be done long term to stop the massive gas/bloating and mucus. It also could be the adjustment from going off the antibiotics back to normal. Maybe it will settle off, but not sure yet. Too early to tell. I will say that 875mg of Amoxicillin twice a day stopped this gas/bloating, but I still did have mucus here and there. Not that bad, however. Will see what the ginger pills do also. I will just keep trying things until I get better. The cramps and D have been gone since taking the Culturelle about 2 months ago for the past two months straight. The only bad thing about Culturelle is the onset of gas like I have never had before in my life. Don't know what this means, but the gas NEVER smells like anything at all - which I think is abnormal to begin with. It is like I'm not digesting food properly.- Mark- Mark


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

My IBS almost totally went away while I was on a course of antibiotics. I was told not to keep taking them, but really wish I could.Ignore Flux. He is just totally rude and doesn't have IBS anyway - if it helped you, it helped you...no one can tell you your "observation is wrong".Lisa


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

My IBS almost totally went away while I was on a course of antibiotics. I was told not to keep taking them, but really wish I could.Ignore Flux. He is just totally rude and doesn't have IBS anyway - if it helped you, it helped you...no one can tell you your "observation is wrong".Lisa


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mark:6 beers would give almost anybody gas! Most of the people on this BB have to stay away from alcohol because it usually aggravates GI symptoms.I guess it takes years before you resign yourself to the fact that, in order to keep the gut under control, you can't eat and drink like normal people do.ec


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mark:6 beers would give almost anybody gas! Most of the people on this BB have to stay away from alcohol because it usually aggravates GI symptoms.I guess it takes years before you resign yourself to the fact that, in order to keep the gut under control, you can't eat and drink like normal people do.ec


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I agree with ec, diet is very important, you can't take a cure to kill off the bacteria and then over feed it again. The way I under stand those bacteria don't die off they just lay dorment for awhile. Until you send them some sugar or beer.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I agree with ec, diet is very important, you can't take a cure to kill off the bacteria and then over feed it again. The way I under stand those bacteria don't die off they just lay dorment for awhile. Until you send them some sugar or beer.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I think bacteria cause gas. if things are eaten that don't get digested well then my guess is more bacteria and more gas. Lactose intolerence is a common example of this. might want to cut out certain foods one at a time to see how you do? Wheat would be high on my list along with milk. personally I do OK with dairy but get alot of gas from wheat. so I rarely have wheat anymore.I've tried ginger, didn't work for me. I should try garlic next. i'm not sure if the bacteria are causing the IBS or just aggravating it?


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I think bacteria cause gas. if things are eaten that don't get digested well then my guess is more bacteria and more gas. Lactose intolerence is a common example of this. might want to cut out certain foods one at a time to see how you do? Wheat would be high on my list along with milk. personally I do OK with dairy but get alot of gas from wheat. so I rarely have wheat anymore.I've tried ginger, didn't work for me. I should try garlic next. i'm not sure if the bacteria are causing the IBS or just aggravating it?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:but the gas NEVER smells like anything at all - which I think is abnormal to begin with. It is like I'm not digesting food properly.


It is neither normal nor abnormal for gas to have odor. That just depends on the contribution of bacteria that make odoriferous gas and the amount of substrate available to them. It doesn't make sense physiologically to conclude that odorless gas is related to whether one's digestion is adequate.


> quote:I think bacteria cause gas. if things are eaten that don't get digested well then my guess is more bacteria and more gas.


This is correct, but is really incomplete and easily be miscontrued. First, gas *is* not a required feature of IBS. I suspect that *most people who have IBS probably do not have abnormal gas production or input.* It seems to be the case that excess gas is an uncommon phenomenon. When it is present, it is not always clear whether the gas is due to abnormal input (aerophagia) or due to bacterial production. Bacterialy produced gases can be increased if 1) there is too much substrate input ..as in the case of gulping huge volumes of milk in a person who is LI or 2) something "funny" is going on with the gut bacteria.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:but the gas NEVER smells like anything at all - which I think is abnormal to begin with. It is like I'm not digesting food properly.


It is neither normal nor abnormal for gas to have odor. That just depends on the contribution of bacteria that make odoriferous gas and the amount of substrate available to them. It doesn't make sense physiologically to conclude that odorless gas is related to whether one's digestion is adequate.


> quote:I think bacteria cause gas. if things are eaten that don't get digested well then my guess is more bacteria and more gas.


This is correct, but is really incomplete and easily be miscontrued. First, gas *is* not a required feature of IBS. I suspect that *most people who have IBS probably do not have abnormal gas production or input.* It seems to be the case that excess gas is an uncommon phenomenon. When it is present, it is not always clear whether the gas is due to abnormal input (aerophagia) or due to bacterial production. Bacterialy produced gases can be increased if 1) there is too much substrate input ..as in the case of gulping huge volumes of milk in a person who is LI or 2) something "funny" is going on with the gut bacteria.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Well I can say this, many people who have alot of gas don't have IBS. they maybe just eating alot of hard to digest foods, Like beans, cabbage, brocolli, etc. Beano might help with that. In the case of "IBS" without eating the normal hard to digest foods and having alot of gas, could be somthing else isn't digesting well.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Well I can say this, many people who have alot of gas don't have IBS. they maybe just eating alot of hard to digest foods, Like beans, cabbage, brocolli, etc. Beano might help with that. In the case of "IBS" without eating the normal hard to digest foods and having alot of gas, could be somthing else isn't digesting well.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Before I had my problems 3 years ago, like a normal person, I would get gas from beans, etc. This is NOTHING like the gas I am talking about. The gas and pressure I am talking about makes you feel sick, like you are going to throw up at times, and the pressure and noise is just incredible. You can hear the noise on the other side of the room at times. It is what I would call explosive gas - non of it smells. This is normally accompanied by mucus at the same time. I can get this terrible gas from something as simple as drinking something (water, soda, whatever). It isn't always food, and in many cases is more liquid related. My D symptoms are GONE (thank goodness for that), but I still think I have an imbalance in my intestinal flora which I hope to correct over time. Either that, or a bacterial overgrowth since the antibiotics helped me a great deal. - Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Before I had my problems 3 years ago, like a normal person, I would get gas from beans, etc. This is NOTHING like the gas I am talking about. The gas and pressure I am talking about makes you feel sick, like you are going to throw up at times, and the pressure and noise is just incredible. You can hear the noise on the other side of the room at times. It is what I would call explosive gas - non of it smells. This is normally accompanied by mucus at the same time. I can get this terrible gas from something as simple as drinking something (water, soda, whatever). It isn't always food, and in many cases is more liquid related. My D symptoms are GONE (thank goodness for that), but I still think I have an imbalance in my intestinal flora which I hope to correct over time. Either that, or a bacterial overgrowth since the antibiotics helped me a great deal. - Mark


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hello Weatherman....10 months ago I was given a course of amoxycillin and a enthromycin for suspected helicobactor infection in my stomache....I did'nt take either of them because a year previouse to that I had sufferd badly taking <CIPROFLOXIN> which totally wreaked havoc on my IBS making my symptoms much worse, But after reading your post I am very tempted to try the <AMOXYCILLIN>


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hello Weatherman....10 months ago I was given a course of amoxycillin and a enthromycin for suspected helicobactor infection in my stomache....I did'nt take either of them because a year previouse to that I had sufferd badly taking <CIPROFLOXIN> which totally wreaked havoc on my IBS making my symptoms much worse, But after reading your post I am very tempted to try the <AMOXYCILLIN>


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

This is added to the post above cause my daughter pressed the add reply key before I could finish....







Do you think if I did take the <AMOXYCILLIN> In say a 750mg for 5-7days it would cause any problems??but then again if I noticed any bad side affects from the first dose I could stop taking them, Its just that I have reached the end of my teather with this nausea and the thing that interested me the most is the over population of friendly bacteria, Whan I had a sickness bug a few months ago I ate nothing but live yoghurt for days which has always given me a inkling that it was that what made me feel worse.....Any advice would be appreciated!!! Many ThanksTony E


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

This is added to the post above cause my daughter pressed the add reply key before I could finish....







Do you think if I did take the <AMOXYCILLIN> In say a 750mg for 5-7days it would cause any problems??but then again if I noticed any bad side affects from the first dose I could stop taking them, Its just that I have reached the end of my teather with this nausea and the thing that interested me the most is the over population of friendly bacteria, Whan I had a sickness bug a few months ago I ate nothing but live yoghurt for days which has always given me a inkling that it was that what made me feel worse.....Any advice would be appreciated!!! Many ThanksTony E


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Antibiotics make things worse for me. Last fall I took zithromax (sp?) - the one you take once per day for 5 days. Day 4 was horrible D for me. A few weeks later I was put on amoxicillin for 2 weeks (since the other didn't clear up the respitory problems I had) and was ok until almost the end, but I was also taking acidophilus which my doctor suggested - I usually do anyway because of yeast infections.So, I guess I'm in the camp of avoiding antibiotics because of my IBS whenever possible.nancy


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Antibiotics make things worse for me. Last fall I took zithromax (sp?) - the one you take once per day for 5 days. Day 4 was horrible D for me. A few weeks later I was put on amoxicillin for 2 weeks (since the other didn't clear up the respitory problems I had) and was ok until almost the end, but I was also taking acidophilus which my doctor suggested - I usually do anyway because of yeast infections.So, I guess I'm in the camp of avoiding antibiotics because of my IBS whenever possible.nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

To date there is no bacteria responcible for IBS, hence there would be no reason to take antibiotics for the underlying functional disorder of IBS. They have been somewhat implicated in causing IBS for some though.If antibiotics make your symptoms go away for six months after taking them then you didn't have IBS but some kind of bateria infection or sibo etc.. Which is a possibilty and hence why three stool tests should be done.This is indiscriminate killing of most all bacteria good and bad. And opens you up to some serious potential problems.If a person taking antibioticss for example, travels somewhere new (the bateria environment in Florida is different then in California)the person is more apt to get a bug from there for instance.Then there is antibiotic associated d and c dif to think about.The most surprizing and shocking thing to me about this thread is that any doc would give antibiotics to his or her patients for IBS, without having another SOLID reason to give them to people other then IBS.It also concerns me that new people read this thread and off they go to get antibiotics to treat there IBS.This is playing with fire as far as IBS itself is concerned and may make the problem worse in the long run.If Weatherman were to say my doc thinks I have sibo and thats what I am being treated for with antibiotics it would make more sense as to why to take them. Instead I wonder how much the his doc knows about IBS? Or if he is just prescibing for the heck of it.There are a few reasons why they would seem to help short term for IBS gas, constipation ect., but if its classical IBS taking antibiotics isn't going to do much to the underlying functional condition.I guess what I am trying to say here is this is an approach that should be seriously discussed with your doctor to the pros and cons before going this route.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

To date there is no bacteria responcible for IBS, hence there would be no reason to take antibiotics for the underlying functional disorder of IBS. They have been somewhat implicated in causing IBS for some though.If antibiotics make your symptoms go away for six months after taking them then you didn't have IBS but some kind of bateria infection or sibo etc.. Which is a possibilty and hence why three stool tests should be done.This is indiscriminate killing of most all bacteria good and bad. And opens you up to some serious potential problems.If a person taking antibioticss for example, travels somewhere new (the bateria environment in Florida is different then in California)the person is more apt to get a bug from there for instance.Then there is antibiotic associated d and c dif to think about.The most surprizing and shocking thing to me about this thread is that any doc would give antibiotics to his or her patients for IBS, without having another SOLID reason to give them to people other then IBS.It also concerns me that new people read this thread and off they go to get antibiotics to treat there IBS.This is playing with fire as far as IBS itself is concerned and may make the problem worse in the long run.If Weatherman were to say my doc thinks I have sibo and thats what I am being treated for with antibiotics it would make more sense as to why to take them. Instead I wonder how much the his doc knows about IBS? Or if he is just prescibing for the heck of it.There are a few reasons why they would seem to help short term for IBS gas, constipation ect., but if its classical IBS taking antibiotics isn't going to do much to the underlying functional condition.I guess what I am trying to say here is this is an approach that should be seriously discussed with your doctor to the pros and cons before going this route.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I think many people's IBS conditions are different. Mine for instance could have started from Cipro & massive pain killers (morphine) which made me extreamly consipated for a month afterwards. Maybe a combination of the two caused some type of bacterial infection or something. I don't know for sure.My doctor gave me amoxicillin for a sinus infection - not for my IBS symptoms. It just resulted in the first two perfect weeks I have had in 3 years. Actually, I am still in way better shape now than before I took the amoxicillin. I don't know that I am totally out of the woods yet, but there is no question in my mind that amoxicillin helped me. It was 24 hours later after some of the worst gas/bloating, feeling like I am going to throw up after eating/drinking anything. Not to mention the mental effects of it feeling extreamly bad and out of it. I came back to life, and for the first time in 3 years, felt like a normal person again. Will see how this goes long term. Right now, my only problem is having bloating in my stomach area. Feels like pressure in my stomach (like trapped gas). Drinking lots of water seems to help with that. It comes and goes, but otherwise I'm doing ok. Will be going to the doctor tomorrow to talk to them about this and see what happens.- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I think many people's IBS conditions are different. Mine for instance could have started from Cipro & massive pain killers (morphine) which made me extreamly consipated for a month afterwards. Maybe a combination of the two caused some type of bacterial infection or something. I don't know for sure.My doctor gave me amoxicillin for a sinus infection - not for my IBS symptoms. It just resulted in the first two perfect weeks I have had in 3 years. Actually, I am still in way better shape now than before I took the amoxicillin. I don't know that I am totally out of the woods yet, but there is no question in my mind that amoxicillin helped me. It was 24 hours later after some of the worst gas/bloating, feeling like I am going to throw up after eating/drinking anything. Not to mention the mental effects of it feeling extreamly bad and out of it. I came back to life, and for the first time in 3 years, felt like a normal person again. Will see how this goes long term. Right now, my only problem is having bloating in my stomach area. Feels like pressure in my stomach (like trapped gas). Drinking lots of water seems to help with that. It comes and goes, but otherwise I'm doing ok. Will be going to the doctor tomorrow to talk to them about this and see what happens.- Mark


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

weatherman, just an observation but histimine can effect IBS symptoms and as your sinus condition improved it might help to improve your IBS. If its helping with constipation at the moment it can be killing all the bateria and hence give you d.. I believe some also stimulate the colon to contract.I am really glad your talking to your doc about all this.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

weatherman, just an observation but histimine can effect IBS symptoms and as your sinus condition improved it might help to improve your IBS. If its helping with constipation at the moment it can be killing all the bateria and hence give you d.. I believe some also stimulate the colon to contract.I am really glad your talking to your doc about all this.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:I can get this terrible gas from something as simple as drinking something (water,


Might I suggest reading up on gas and the digestive tract before trying to come to conclusions. I don't mean you have to be an expert (I'm sure not) but just knowing the basics is a good idea if you're serious about figuring this stuff out. It is simply impossible to get gas from water. Now, you could swallow a lot of air while drinking water, but I'd say that is highly unlikely. Also, antibiotics shouldn't affect air swallowing. What this means is when you drink water and have gas, the gas is already in your system. It usually takes at least several hours for something you eat to cause expelled gas anyway. When you eat though, or even drink sometimes, this triggers movement in in the intestines. In IBS this movement is often very exaggerated, and can cause pain. Gas that's already there can get involved in this exaggerated movement causing more pain, and it also can be moved along so you fart. In this way when you eat or drink it is possible to begin immediately passing gas.When you posted about how your gas was gone after taking the antibiotics I remember posting saying "don't get your hopes up" because I had a similar experience. There is no doubt I think even with flux that antibiotics can reduce gas. This is no discovery or anything that you've made. If you reduce (i.e., kill) gas producing bacteria you will reduce bacterial gas. But this doesn't have to be from something like small intestine bacterial overgrowth. In fact, it is far more likely that you are simply killing off bacteria in your colon. Which, now that you are off the antibiotics have grown back. By the way, from everything I've read if you had SIBO your gas would really stink, so that's another reason to think your problem isn't an overgrowth. So, the question is, assuming your colonic bacteria is normal (which is a more likely assumption than that it isn't) why do you have more gas than normal? Like flux would tell you one thing is that it could be is just that you notice it more. IBS usually involves some hypersensitivity, and this causes pain with gas that you wouldn't otherwise even feel. Because things are moving through your intestine in ways they wouldn't normally, I also believe that could be a factor (although i don't know of any research on that). I also personally think there could be something going on at a bacterial level like some people's theories on colitis. What I'm saying is basically that a lot isn't known about gas, but enough is known to say it's unlikely you're abnormal. It's still possible so you might want to count how many times you pass gas per day and tell your doctor. Also, try an elimination diet to see what foods may be giving you a problem. You talked about how everything gives you gas, but like I said you are simply wrong and you have to realize gas takes time to be created and pass through your system.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:I can get this terrible gas from something as simple as drinking something (water,


Might I suggest reading up on gas and the digestive tract before trying to come to conclusions. I don't mean you have to be an expert (I'm sure not) but just knowing the basics is a good idea if you're serious about figuring this stuff out. It is simply impossible to get gas from water. Now, you could swallow a lot of air while drinking water, but I'd say that is highly unlikely. Also, antibiotics shouldn't affect air swallowing. What this means is when you drink water and have gas, the gas is already in your system. It usually takes at least several hours for something you eat to cause expelled gas anyway. When you eat though, or even drink sometimes, this triggers movement in in the intestines. In IBS this movement is often very exaggerated, and can cause pain. Gas that's already there can get involved in this exaggerated movement causing more pain, and it also can be moved along so you fart. In this way when you eat or drink it is possible to begin immediately passing gas.When you posted about how your gas was gone after taking the antibiotics I remember posting saying "don't get your hopes up" because I had a similar experience. There is no doubt I think even with flux that antibiotics can reduce gas. This is no discovery or anything that you've made. If you reduce (i.e., kill) gas producing bacteria you will reduce bacterial gas. But this doesn't have to be from something like small intestine bacterial overgrowth. In fact, it is far more likely that you are simply killing off bacteria in your colon. Which, now that you are off the antibiotics have grown back. By the way, from everything I've read if you had SIBO your gas would really stink, so that's another reason to think your problem isn't an overgrowth. So, the question is, assuming your colonic bacteria is normal (which is a more likely assumption than that it isn't) why do you have more gas than normal? Like flux would tell you one thing is that it could be is just that you notice it more. IBS usually involves some hypersensitivity, and this causes pain with gas that you wouldn't otherwise even feel. Because things are moving through your intestine in ways they wouldn't normally, I also believe that could be a factor (although i don't know of any research on that). I also personally think there could be something going on at a bacterial level like some people's theories on colitis. What I'm saying is basically that a lot isn't known about gas, but enough is known to say it's unlikely you're abnormal. It's still possible so you might want to count how many times you pass gas per day and tell your doctor. Also, try an elimination diet to see what foods may be giving you a problem. You talked about how everything gives you gas, but like I said you are simply wrong and you have to realize gas takes time to be created and pass through your system.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:quote:I can get this terrible gas from something as simple as drinking something (water,


I missed this.. as Ugh points out it throws your observations into question..water does not create gas (and I'm also discounting the notion of aerophagia since that should occur all the time and couldn't be affected by antibiotics)...by consumng water you could trigger the gastrocolonic response which could cause gas already sitting in the colon to be released..making you conclude falsely that it is causing or creating gas...this comes back around to my original question which remains unanswered...how did you *know* you have gas?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:quote:I can get this terrible gas from something as simple as drinking something (water,


I missed this.. as Ugh points out it throws your observations into question..water does not create gas (and I'm also discounting the notion of aerophagia since that should occur all the time and couldn't be affected by antibiotics)...by consumng water you could trigger the gastrocolonic response which could cause gas already sitting in the colon to be released..making you conclude falsely that it is causing or creating gas...this comes back around to my original question which remains unanswered...how did you *know* you have gas?


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Yesterday I tried <1 Amoxycillin 250mg capsule> just to see if it would cause me any benefit for the nausea I am suffering with.....All evening and at bedtime my whole bowl felt like I had swallowed fibreglass Terrible prickling pains all over the place with cramps and wind....Thankfully it has all settled down this morning so I think I will give them a miss in future, Any way it was worth a try!!! This may be a stupid question but does anyone suffer wiyh blood shot eyes with their IBS??My eyes since I have had a bad attack of IBS are always blood shot slightly during the day and more in the evenings....Any suggestions would be helpfull!!!Many Thanks


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Yesterday I tried <1 Amoxycillin 250mg capsule> just to see if it would cause me any benefit for the nausea I am suffering with.....All evening and at bedtime my whole bowl felt like I had swallowed fibreglass Terrible prickling pains all over the place with cramps and wind....Thankfully it has all settled down this morning so I think I will give them a miss in future, Any way it was worth a try!!! This may be a stupid question but does anyone suffer wiyh blood shot eyes with their IBS??My eyes since I have had a bad attack of IBS are always blood shot slightly during the day and more in the evenings....Any suggestions would be helpfull!!!Many Thanks


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I agree, that water doesn't cause gas. In my case, I have this swollen feeling up one side of my back and down the other. Feels like stretching pressure. Once I drink water or somet drinks, it seems to start things going in there and I get loads of gas, but then start to feel much better. I'll see if I can get some more information today from the doctor. I just ate Raisin Bran with milk again today.. Doesn't effect me anymore, which is strange. That would give me D even before I had this problem. - Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

I agree, that water doesn't cause gas. In my case, I have this swollen feeling up one side of my back and down the other. Feels like stretching pressure. Once I drink water or somet drinks, it seems to start things going in there and I get loads of gas, but then start to feel much better. I'll see if I can get some more information today from the doctor. I just ate Raisin Bran with milk again today.. Doesn't effect me anymore, which is strange. That would give me D even before I had this problem. - Mark


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:Yesterday I tried <1 Amoxycillin 250mg capsule> just to see if it would cause me any benefit for the nausea I am suffering with.....


Wow. Antibiotics don't work like that. You can't just try one and see what happens. That's how bacteria gain resistence.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:Yesterday I tried <1 Amoxycillin 250mg capsule> just to see if it would cause me any benefit for the nausea I am suffering with.....


Wow. Antibiotics don't work like that. You can't just try one and see what happens. That's how bacteria gain resistence.


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi ugh....Do you think I should have carried on with the antibiotics for the full course or should I not have tried them in the first place???I had the impression if I stopped them straight away after just one dose that it would'nt do much harm, I really didn't want to carry on with them after the night of greif just that one tablet gave me....Do you think antibiotics benefit IBS sufferers, It sounds bad but this nausea has caused me so much trouble I am willing to try anything in the hope it helps to cure me of it, Its ridiculouse but my IBS seems to have slightly calmed down since I was on the antidepresents, but now I have this rotton nausea which has given me another thing to worry about.....Any advice would be gratefully received!!


----------



## jasper65 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi ugh....Do you think I should have carried on with the antibiotics for the full course or should I not have tried them in the first place???I had the impression if I stopped them straight away after just one dose that it would'nt do much harm, I really didn't want to carry on with them after the night of greif just that one tablet gave me....Do you think antibiotics benefit IBS sufferers, It sounds bad but this nausea has caused me so much trouble I am willing to try anything in the hope it helps to cure me of it, Its ridiculouse but my IBS seems to have slightly calmed down since I was on the antidepresents, but now I have this rotton nausea which has given me another thing to worry about.....Any advice would be gratefully received!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Antidepressants have some evidence for efficacy for IBS. (after all most of the serotonin in your body is in the nerves controlling the GI tract).Antibiotics may or may not help any given individual.From the researchers useing antibiotics in IBS patients the results tend to be good for a short while and then things go back to the way they were in a couple of weeks/months, so it is very hard to think you would be cured as that typically isn't seen.Anecdotally for as much as some people find antibiotics help their GI problems it seems like there are just as many people who find they make symptoms worse.Certain antibiotics commonly cause nausea and diarrhea in normal people so any given antibiotic may be a very bad match for any given IBSer.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Antidepressants have some evidence for efficacy for IBS. (after all most of the serotonin in your body is in the nerves controlling the GI tract).Antibiotics may or may not help any given individual.From the researchers useing antibiotics in IBS patients the results tend to be good for a short while and then things go back to the way they were in a couple of weeks/months, so it is very hard to think you would be cured as that typically isn't seen.Anecdotally for as much as some people find antibiotics help their GI problems it seems like there are just as many people who find they make symptoms worse.Certain antibiotics commonly cause nausea and diarrhea in normal people so any given antibiotic may be a very bad match for any given IBSer.K.


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

Personally, antibiotics make my IBS worse!!! The last regimen I completed for bronchitis kept me on the pot with painful D that was just mucus for three days! This is typical for me when taking antibiotics. In fact I remember all of this IBS business started 10 years ago when I was prescribed antibiotics three times in a four month period.


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

Personally, antibiotics make my IBS worse!!! The last regimen I completed for bronchitis kept me on the pot with painful D that was just mucus for three days! This is typical for me when taking antibiotics. In fact I remember all of this IBS business started 10 years ago when I was prescribed antibiotics three times in a four month period.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quoteo you think I should have carried on with the antibiotics for the full course or should I not have tried them in the first place???


Sorry, maybe I was mistaken. I was under the impression that you stopped because it didn't help you right away. I guess you are saying you actually stopped because it made things so bad? Was it that it gave you bad IBS symptoms or actually made you ill? I'm only aware of allergic reactions causing really serious problems. My personal belief is that if you've had IBS for years and you haven't seen much improvement and the symptoms are pretty bad then it is worth a shot to try 1-2 weeks of an antibiotic. As for your nausea, I really don't know that much about that since I don't think it's considered part of IBS although I don't doubt bloating could cause that sometimes. I don't know if nausea is a symptom of small intestine bacterial overgrowth. Also, I've heard of at least one person on this board who believed they had IBS who then tested positive for H pylori and then was treated for that. I remember this person had their IBS (or whatever it really was) symptoms go away. So I'd guess H. pylori could cause nausea in some cases. I guess what I'm saying is I don't know much about what causes nausea, but I'd think it is highly unlikely that long term nausea is caused by a bacteria unless it involves H pylori but I just don't know. You should ask your doctor about it. Sorry I can't answer your question.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quoteo you think I should have carried on with the antibiotics for the full course or should I not have tried them in the first place???


Sorry, maybe I was mistaken. I was under the impression that you stopped because it didn't help you right away. I guess you are saying you actually stopped because it made things so bad? Was it that it gave you bad IBS symptoms or actually made you ill? I'm only aware of allergic reactions causing really serious problems. My personal belief is that if you've had IBS for years and you haven't seen much improvement and the symptoms are pretty bad then it is worth a shot to try 1-2 weeks of an antibiotic. As for your nausea, I really don't know that much about that since I don't think it's considered part of IBS although I don't doubt bloating could cause that sometimes. I don't know if nausea is a symptom of small intestine bacterial overgrowth. Also, I've heard of at least one person on this board who believed they had IBS who then tested positive for H pylori and then was treated for that. I remember this person had their IBS (or whatever it really was) symptoms go away. So I'd guess H. pylori could cause nausea in some cases. I guess what I'm saying is I don't know much about what causes nausea, but I'd think it is highly unlikely that long term nausea is caused by a bacteria unless it involves H pylori but I just don't know. You should ask your doctor about it. Sorry I can't answer your question.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Here is what I think. When you take an antibiotic it does not instantly kill bad bacteria and good bacteria that instant. So you may feel pretty good for a few days and then when the baacteria is gone that may have made you sick then you start to feel the bad side effects of taking the antibiotic. So if you stop before you take the full course given the you have the chance of developing a bacteria that becomes resistant to whatever antibiotic you might be taking and the next time you need one it will not work. I do not think this is a good plan but what do I know I am no doctor.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Here is what I think. When you take an antibiotic it does not instantly kill bad bacteria and good bacteria that instant. So you may feel pretty good for a few days and then when the baacteria is gone that may have made you sick then you start to feel the bad side effects of taking the antibiotic. So if you stop before you take the full course given the you have the chance of developing a bacteria that becomes resistant to whatever antibiotic you might be taking and the next time you need one it will not work. I do not think this is a good plan but what do I know I am no doctor.Linda


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

True! Always finish the antibiotics unless the doctor tells you otherwise. I always start feeling better within a few days (for sinus things, etc), but always finish the entire thing. I had two entire weeks worth for my last sinus infection (twice a day). If you don't finish, the bacteria can come back and then it won't respond to treatment from the antibiotics. They tend to become resistant. You have to totally nuke them with the full supply.- Mark


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

True! Always finish the antibiotics unless the doctor tells you otherwise. I always start feeling better within a few days (for sinus things, etc), but always finish the entire thing. I had two entire weeks worth for my last sinus infection (twice a day). If you don't finish, the bacteria can come back and then it won't respond to treatment from the antibiotics. They tend to become resistant. You have to totally nuke them with the full supply.- Mark


----------



## Melissa Boyd (Jul 16, 2015)

I have had some form of stomach ailment since I was very little. It started off as excessive constipation....I could literally make myself sick when in uncomfortable environments but when I went home I'd feel much better. This went on for years. Eventually because of the excessive constipation I developed a fissure and had to have that surgically repaired. I say all of this because after the fissure was repaired I ended up going in the complete opposite direction and developed excessive diarrhea. I spend most mornings at least 2 hours in the bathroom before I can actually start my day. I MUST plan places I go and I have to be careful because now every time I have to urinate I MUST have a bowel movement. There is no questioning this. That is one problem all on its own...the other is that there apparently is NO treatment for me. Well, I say no treatment but there has been one thing that has been successful in treating my symptoms. Antibiotics. And I don't mean any specific antibiotic...I mean ANY antibiotic. I've taken so many different ones over the past few years...some for extreme acne, some for bronchitis, some for ear infections, some for severe chest infections...you name it I've probably taken it....and they ALL work to correct my stomach issues. For two weeks I'm in pure blissful heaven. I get to places on time, I don't have to spend hours in the bathroom, I can actually eat regular meals without having to worry about my trigger foods....I actually love life. But once the antibiotics run out almost like clockwork within 48 hours my symptoms come right back and just as bad as they were before the antibiotics. I've tried so many different treatments with my gastrointerologist that I've probably paid off his new condo with the cost of my doctors bills. I'm TIRED of continuing to try when I have finally found something that works. But here's the kicker...my gastro dr. won't prescribe me long term use of antibiotics. Apparently if you take antibiotics long term you can develop severe problems as a side effect. Just look it up...they all list the problems with doing it. Here's my thing though...the bathroom and my stomach LITERALLY controls my life!! I'm tired of it. No one (but you guys) truly understands how it feels to have something that seems so simple to most, be what throws your life completely out of control. I'm going to see a specialist here in NC soon (hopefully) and I'll plead my case to yet another person for why I want to try antibiotics. We'll see what happens.

Here's my complaint though....listen to the drugs advertised on your tv set any given day. Most of them list off enough side effects from sleeping problems to possible DEATH and they still prescribe them. Why? OH WHY? Can't my doctors do this for me? I understand what I'm getting myself in to...I'm a consenting adult. Why is there still a debate and why won't they do what will make my life a little easier?

Sorry to complain...I just saw this post and after reading from you guys so many people who are in a similar boat it was nice to hear that I'm not the only one whose had success with antibiotics and yet still can't seem to get doctors to listen.

I'm SO FRUSTRATED!


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

They have never done anything to help me. My IBS only got worse(coincidence iunno?) after taking Flagyl. I don't know how I would try Amoxicilin 875mg as the most doctors here will give out is a single dose of like 500mg I think. I would have to buy lead ridden pills from India to try that dose and the risk outweighs the reward for me.


----------

